# german blue ram disease



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hi i have a german blue ram that is turing dark from the back of the gills to the tail (fins are almost black) as well its fins are folded down and its tail is compressed into a arrow and it cant swim properly what disease would cause this?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it all black or spots of black,there is a diesease called black spot that fish can get from pond snails. Can you put up a pic so we can see.


----------

